# Kahr P9 & Handloads



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

I truly love my P9; it is my daily carry.

I have begun to reload and have shot many FMJ reloads downrange from the P9.

Are there any known problems shooting cast bullets through the P9 barrel?

Thanks,

Jeff+


----------

